# piranha attack (GORE WARNING)



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

I keep one piranha that was alive, then send them photos.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

repost sorry


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

damn I was about to rub one out what the f*ck


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

wow thaTS crazy, did he die and then get attacked or was it an acual piranha attack? whats the storey behind that?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

same thing happened to me last week but instead of piranhas I was a attacked by sparrows.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i dunno it looks kinda fake


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Trigga said:


> i dunno it looks kinda fake


seriously, trigga do you think.....


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

This was posted in the lounge.. Its not real.


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Malawi- said:


> This was posted in the lounge.. Its not real.


IS TOTALLY REAL, AND IF YOU WANT TO READ IN SPANISH, LES CAN PUBLISH THE COMPLETE NOTICE THAT THE SALE national newspaper.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

serrasalmus_ve said:


> This was posted in the lounge.. Its not real.


IS TOTALLY REAL, AND IF YOU WANT TO READ IN SPANISH, LES CAN PUBLISH THE COMPLETE NOTICE THAT THE SALE national newspaper.
[/quote]

really man you can't tell that it's fake. you can tell its a fake body it was probably for a movie or something. but everything on the internet is real so my bad i guess your right


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Well since it was already posted with more photos and from the looks I still dont think its real. But show more proof and maybe I will say other wise.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

FAKE.............wtf guys, if this were to be real, we would have more evadence and stories about indians in south america
getting eatten by our beloved fish.

remember how skittish they are? besides that, the chest wounds would have been more "gnawed on" rather than straight


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

how can this be fake?? look at that fresh wounds, meat, blood....damn!! that's amazing....they should have been a big hungry group of piranhas... could u pls post the link to the spanish site? i would like to read it and see other images.
Tommy


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

PygoLover said:


> how can this be fake?? look at that fresh wounds, meat, blood....damn!! that's amazing....they should have been a big hungry group of piranhas... could u pls post the link to the spanish site? i would like to read it and see other images.
> Tommy


definately fake, look theres fish on the work surface where the guy is doing the procedure plus there is a scabby blue towel on ya mans legs, and a very unclean working area, think about it


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

im not saying this is real or even if it is a real body that piranhas were chewing on his cadaver, but when you talk about the unclean working conditions and towel, i would not put it past a remote part of venezuela to be working like this, after all the person is dead. i have family in and have been to a few remote parts of latin america and i would def not rule out that that is how they were working.


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

after further review i believe that this is definitely a real body.


----------

